

People Chose Bing Results Over Google in Blind Comparison Tests–Really? - gagan2020
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/thedetails/archive/2012/08/06/bingchallenge.aspx?form=MFECOM&publ=NWSL&crea=EML_MFECOM

======
whelps
I started using Windows 8 a couple days ago and decided to try out IE 10 and
Bing for a little while to see how it compares to my normal Chrome/Google
search experience. I decided to end that experiment this morning. I actually
like IE 10 and Bing is alright, but the issue is that for complex tech
queries, I still get far better results on Google. I thought at first I
wouldn't notice, but almost immediately I had to start entering searches in
Google after they didn't work out to my liking in Bing.

------
teuobk
In my experience, it's not that Bing has bad results. Rather, the results
aren't so much better that they justify switching from Google.

On the other hand, I've found that the Bing search ads I've run for my
software product convert better than my AdWords search ads. Maybe Bing users
are more likely to spend money?

------
ksdsh
I don't think this comparison is reasonable because the size of index at
google is much larger than bing's. For some simple just for test queries,
bing's results may seem to be better but in the real world a much larger index
is much much more important.

